# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  القرأن الكريم كامل بصوت الشيخ مشاري العفاسي

## خنساء فلسطين

يمكنك هذا الموقع من الاستماع وحفظ سور القرأن الكريم بصوت الشيخ العفاسي 
بصيغة mp3 و Rm بالأضافة للتفسير والترجمة بطريقة سهلة جدا

تفضلو

----------


## samoora

شكرا خنساء فلسطين  :Smile:

----------


## مسار الضوء

_

  ... خنساء شكراَ لك ... وجزاك الله خير ... وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ...

_

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

شكرا على ردودكم الطيبه اخواني واخواتي وشكرا على تثبيت الموضوع

----------


## العالي عالي

جزاكي الله كل خير مشكور على الموقع المميز جداً

----------


## Shift

بسم الله ما شاء الله .. 
كنت أفكر بالموضوع هذا وكنت ناوي عليه .. 
لكني تفاجات بوجود الموضوع .. 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .. 
واسمحي لي ان اضيف القرآن الكريم 209 مقرء مرتل .. و7 مقرئين مجودين

أكثر الخطب استماعا 

يذكر ان موقع طريق الإسلام .. هو اكبر مكتبه صوتيه اسلاميه في العالم .. 

تقبلي احترامي .. 
وجزاكي الله  كل خير

----------


## امجد007

جزاك الله خير 

والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

شكرا اخواني على اضافتكم

----------


## محمد القضاة

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيكي
موضوع رائع جدا

----------


## ابو نعيم

جزاكي الله كل خير 
الموقع جميل

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

جزاكِ الله خيرا...

----------


## خنساء فلسطين

شكرا على ردودكم الطيبه

----------


## العالي عالي

> شكرا على ردودكم الطيبه


هلالا خنساء منورة والله وين هالغيبة 

وان شاء الله ترجع على المنتدى ونشوفك دائماً

----------

